# Naked Smoked Pork



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

Trying a bit of an experiment today. Just threw a pork butt in the smoker completely naked. No sauce, no rub, no seasoning. Ive seen a restaurant on tv that does it this way. Curious how it will turn out. My biggest worry is it getting dry, but I will still wrap it around 4-5 hours. Anybody smoke their meat this way?
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is about 90 minutes in and almost no color at all... maybe because there’s nothing for the smoke to stick to?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2020)

90 minutes is not very much time in smoke. Going naked, it helps to dry the meat well and let a Pellicle form. This can be accomplished by your resting uncovered in the refer 12 to 24 hours, or place the meat infront of a fan for an hour. A Pellicle is the surface proteins forming a Sticky coating on the meat that allows smoke to stick better. While not really needed on meat that you will smoke over 3 to 4 hours, forming a pellicle, on naked meat, is helpfull...JJ


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh nice. I just learned something!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2020)

And don't worry, ever, about a pork butt being dry, unless you don't cook/smoke it long enough. The pellical will get crispy, but the interior of the meat will be juicy and tender if you smoke it to the "probe tender" stage, usually an IT around 203-205F, plus or minus 2-5F.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

I normally aim for like 190-195, I do more of a chopped pork. I’ll be using it for a pizza special tomorrow. I’ve screwed up a few briskets in my day but never a pork butt lol. I’m not worried about it being dry too much. I’m just more curious how the bark will taste. They seem to be pretty forgiving.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

Just hit 3 hours internal temp at 130F. Starting to smell amazing. Using 2/3 Apple 1/3 Hickory


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 5, 2020)

I have done a naked pork butt before.  Here are my impressions.

1) When you taste it fresh off the pit, it has a clean and pronounced pork flavor that would normally be subdued by rubs, injections, etc.

2) It has the advantage of you being able to control the flavor profile down to an individual serving.

3) It turned out just as juicy as any other pork butt I have cooked.

4) All this said, after trying this method, I realized why I don't like most restaurant pulled pork.  No depth of flavor.   I really missed the flavor of the seasoning to the point that my second and third bite of the non-seasoned pork was awfully bland.

If I were doing a cook for someone and had no Idea how they wanted their pork spiced, I would do this again because of reason #2 above.

JC


----------



## zwiller (Mar 5, 2020)

The guys have you covered but last butt I ran had no rub (but injected) and had bark as good as the others that were rubbed.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks guys. I think I’ll probably end up seasoning it with some rub and maybe some vinegar when I chop it just to add a little flavor


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

Just hit 4 hours and 157 internal temp. It’s a smaller butt so it’s moving pretty fast now. Just wrapped it and will let it go until like 195. I have to say it’s the “porkiest” smelling one I’ve ever done


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 5, 2020)

Looking good....     Yes the "porkiness" will be what really sticks out.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Looking good....     Yes the "porkiness" will be what really sticks out.


 
Yeah it’s a mix between like a pork roast Sunday dinner and applewood smoked bacon. Not what I’m used to, but definitely smells good. Anxious to taste it


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 5, 2020)

So pulled the pork butt at 200F internal temp. Took just under 7 hours for an 8lb butt. Tender but not mush. Perfect for chopped pork. Flavor was just meh... like a slightly Smokey roast pork. Chopped it, then added back in some drippings,  pounded it with my dry rub mix, a little homemade bbq sauce and a couple splashed of vinegar. Perfection. Thanks for following along guys!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2020)

If you frequently make Chopped Pork for a pizza topping. Your meat would benefit from a flavorful injection. Something Salty and Sweet. Below is Christ Lilly's championship injection...JJ 









						CHRIS LILLY'S SIX-TIME WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP PORK SHOULDER
					

Recipe By : Chris Lilly of Big Bob Gibson's         Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00         Categories :




					www.google.com
				




Pork injection
3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tablespoons Worcestershire


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If you frequently make Chopped Pork for a pizza topping. Your meat would benefit from a flavorful injection. Something Salty and Sweet. Below is Christ Lilly's championship injection...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yeah this literally the first time I’ve ever tried a naked smoke. The additions after I chopped it helped a lot.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks Really Good, Nothing wrong with Necked anything

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Really Good, Nothing wrong with Necked anything
> 
> Gary



That include Senior Citizens? Gravity takes it's toll...JJ


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That include Senior Citizens? Gravity takes it's toll...JJ



You may be right there   

Gary


----------



## Archnemysis (Jul 5, 2020)

I just bought a gravity fed smoker. I’m thinking gravity ain’t all that bad right now.


----------

